# Question about free file format converters.



## Tyrrano (Nov 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a really good file format converter that I can get free? I know a few are out there and it is often tedious to dreg through the posts online to find enough evidence to prove a particular piece of software to be clean and reliable.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

What sorts of files are we talking about here? Document, audio, video, or other?


----------



## Tyrrano (Nov 24, 2008)

Videos. Mainly flash, but other formats as well. I'd like the ability to take any video I can get (legally) and convert it as I see fit for my personal use.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

www.mediaconverter.org has a great online converter and a standalone windows version (in the downloads section) it converts loads of video formats into other video/audio formats. I use it regurlarly it is completely clean and reliable.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Tyrrano (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------

